# Najde sheep from Saudi arabea



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)

Najde sheep from saudia arabea, it's the one of native sheeps in saudia it's very big sheep and have a long hair . it's very beautiful  sheep . You can find it in black color and white color. 
{ white najde ram } 



{ white najde ewe } 



{ black najde ram } 



{ black najde ewes}


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow!  They are so neat looking!!!


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool, the black and white ones look like old English sheep dogs to me.


----------

